# هدايا عيد الام .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​
ملكة جمال النباتات وقتها الان نبات الجاردينيا
رائحة الفانيليا بس لازم تشتريها مزهرة غير مقفولة 
وتضعى ليفة الومنيوم مصدية بالتربة لانها تغذى الجاردينيا
--------------------
الجاردينيا من عائلة الياسمين أصلها من الصين و اليابان و هى من النباتات دائمة الخضرة، يصل طولها فى الحدائق إلى المتر و النصف، تنمو الجاردينيا جيدا إذا توفر لها الجو المعتدل و الرطوبة العالية و الإضاءة القوية غير المباشرة. 
الجاردينيا مشهورة بصعوبة تربيتها، تصعب حتى على مربى النباتات المحترفين. تحتاج الجاردينيا إلى ضوء كثيف غير مباشر، و جو ذو رطوبة عالية، و تربة مبللة بإعتدال و أسمدة متوازنة. أول مرة ترى فيها الجاردينيا فى المشتل أو بائع النباتات، تسحرك فى الحال برائحتها الزكية و أوراقها الخضراء الداكنة و اللامعة الغنية. و لا تملك إلا أن تشتريها فى الحال لتربيتها بنفسك أو كهدية إلى أحبائك.
للأسف الجو داخل بيوتنا غالبا ما يكون غير مناسب للجاردينيا. غالبا ما يكون الجو داخل البيت إما مظلم بعض الشيئ أو به نور شمس كافى و لكن جاف و أشعة الشمس مباشرة. فى هذه البيئة الغريبة للجاردينيا، تبدأ الأوراق الخضراء اللامعة للنبات بالإصفرار و السقوط و ذبول براعمه الخضراء التى كانت تبشر بأزهار ناصعة البياض و عبير ناعم و غنى. و حتى إذا قدر للجاردينيا البقاء فإن الآفات لن تترك لك فرصة للاستمتاع بأزهار هذا النبات الرائع.
و لكن مع ذلك تربية الجاردينيا ليست مستحيلة، كل ما فى الأمر هو مراعاة متطلبات النبات جيدا و عدم نسيانها أو الإهمال فى رعايتها.
التحدى فى تربية الجاردينيا يكمن فى محاولة توفير بيئة مماثلة للبيئة الأصلية لها. أولا توفير إضاءة شمس قوية و لكن غير مباشرة أو تحت ظل. و لكن يجب مراعاة ترطيب الجو و عدم السماح للتربة بالجفاف. يجب أن تكون التربة مبللة و لكن باعتدال و أن يكون الصرف جيد. و بالنسبة للرطوبة ينصح البعض بترطيب أوراق الجاردينبا خلال فترة النهار عدة مرات عن طريق بخاخ الماء و لكن هذه الطريقة وقتية جدا و سرعان ما تجف الماء و تترك الأوراق جافة و يمكن أو تترك بقع و تشوه الأوراق. لذلك أنصح بوضع إناء النبات فوق سطح مملوء بالماء و الحصى لكى يوفر رطوبة مناسبة للجاردينبا من خلال تبخر الماء. ولكن يجب ألا يغطس الإناء نفسه فى الماء ويجب ألا يمس الماء قعر الإناء و ذلك لضمان صرف الماء الزائد من الرى و ضمان الحفاظ على تربة مبللة بإعتدال.
التسميد و الرى:
للحصول على نبات جاردينيا صحى و مزهر يجب أن يحصل النبات على قدر كاف من السماد و الماء و لكن باعتدال. الهدف هو توفير حصة متزنة من الماء و الهواء و السماد فى لتربة. البلل الدائم للتربة يجعل الجذور ذابلة و ضعيفة لاحتياجها إلى تربة جيدة التهوية (يتخللها قدر كاف من الهواء). المبالغة فى الأسمدة يجعل تركيز الأملاح زائد فى التربة و يدمر النبات. لذلك القاعدة العامة فى الرى هى عدم الرى إذا وجدت سطح التربة مبلل و أن تروى جيداً عندما يجف سطح التربة. و لكن إذا ترك النبات لتجف تربته تماما ستموت الجاردينيا لأنها لا تتحمل الجفاف. و ينصح باستخدام أسمدة تجعل التربة حامضية قليلاً.
درجة حرارة الجو:
الجاردينيا تفضل درجات الحرارة الباردة و المعتدلة. درجة حرارة حوالى 17 مئوية مساءً و 24 ظهراً هى الدرجة المثالية للجاردينيا. طبعاً هذه الحرارة صعب الحصول عليها فى فصل الصيف فى البلاد العربية. و لكن يسهل توفيرها فى فصل الشتاء. و لكن تستطيع الجاردينيا أن تتحمل درجات حرارة خارج النطاق الأمثل و لكن لن تزهر بالشكل المطلوب.
التزهير:
تزهر الجاردينيا طوال السنة و يقل فى الشتاء. و لكن يفضل أن يتم تقليمها فى الصيف و التقليل من إزهارها و ذلك لكى تزهر بكثرة فى الشتاء حيث الجو المعتدل و الأمثل لها.
برعم الجاردينيا لونه أخضر لوزى الشكل له ملمس شمعى. عند تفتح الزهرة تكون ناصعة البياض و تأخذ بالإصفرار الخفيف كل يوم ليصبح لونها كريمى فاتح ثم تذبل و تقع و لكن تنتج نبات الجاردينيا اكثير من البراعم لذلك قلما رأيت نبات الجاردينيا خالى من الزهور فى موسم التزهير.
البراعم حساسة جداً و أى تغيير فى بيئة النبات يتنتج عنه ذبول فى أعناق البراعم و وقوعها و هى خضراء.
نصائح:
تحتاج الى إضاءة جيدة بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة.
تحتاج أثناء تشكل البراعم الزهرية الى درجة ثابتة 17 ْم ( لاتقل عن 15ْم ولا تزيد عن 19ْم ) في هذه الفترة أما في غير هذه الفترة فيمكنها تحمل انخفاض درجة الحرارة حتى 10 ْ م أو ارتفاعها الى 27 ْم حداً اقصى ، أما وجود الرطوبة الجوية العالية درجة الحرارة العالية فيؤدي الى احتراق الاوراق وبالتالي موت النبات.
تسقى بماء غير كلسى (خالي من أملاح الكالسيوم ) ويسقى في الصيف 2ـ3 مرات أسبوعياً ، ورية واحدة فى الشتاء أسبوعياً.
تسمد بسماد سائل مرة كل 15 يوماً من شهر مارس حتى سبتمبر ويفضل سماد حامضي يحتوى على الحديد.
ترش النباتات بالماء على مدار السنة وتستعمل تربة غير كلسية ويتم التدوير في الربيع من كل عام.
منقول
=
'‏كمان 
ملكة جمال النباتات وقتها الان نبات الجاردينيا
رائحة الفانيليا  بس لازم تشتريها مزهرة غير مقفولة 
وتضعى ليفة الومنيوم مصدية بالتربة لانها تغذى الجاردينيا
--------------------
الجاردينيا من عائلة الياسمين أصلها من الصين و اليابان و هى من النباتات دائمة الخضرة، يصل طولها فى الحدائق إلى المتر و النصف، تنمو الجاردينيا جيدا إذا توفر لها الجو المعتدل و الرطوبة العالية و الإضاءة القوية غير المباشرة. 
الجاردينيا مشهورة بصعوبة تربيتها، تصعب حتى على مربى النباتات المحترفين. تحتاج الجاردينيا إلى ضوء كثيف غير مباشر، و جو ذو رطوبة عالية، و تربة مبللة بإعتدال و أسمدة متوازنة. أول مرة ترى فيها الجاردينيا فى المشتل أو بائع النباتات، تسحرك فى الحال برائحتها الزكية و أوراقها الخضراء الداكنة و اللامعة الغنية. و لا تملك إلا أن تشتريها فى الحال لتربيتها بنفسك أو كهدية إلى أحبائك.
للأسف الجو داخل بيوتنا غالبا ما يكون غير مناسب للجاردينيا. غالبا ما يكون الجو داخل البيت إما مظلم بعض الشيئ أو به نور شمس كافى و لكن جاف و أشعة الشمس مباشرة. فى هذه البيئة الغريبة للجاردينيا، تبدأ الأوراق الخضراء اللامعة للنبات بالإصفرار و السقوط و ذبول براعمه الخضراء التى كانت تبشر بأزهار ناصعة البياض و عبير ناعم و غنى. و حتى إذا قدر للجاردينيا البقاء فإن الآفات لن تترك لك فرصة للاستمتاع بأزهار هذا النبات الرائع.
و لكن مع ذلك تربية الجاردينيا ليست مستحيلة، كل ما فى الأمر هو مراعاة متطلبات النبات جيدا و عدم نسيانها أو الإهمال فى رعايتها.
التحدى فى تربية الجاردينيا يكمن فى محاولة توفير بيئة مماثلة للبيئة الأصلية لها. أولا توفير إضاءة شمس قوية و لكن غير مباشرة أو تحت ظل. و لكن يجب مراعاة ترطيب الجو و عدم السماح للتربة بالجفاف. يجب أن تكون التربة مبللة و لكن باعتدال و أن يكون الصرف جيد. و بالنسبة للرطوبة ينصح البعض بترطيب أوراق الجاردينبا خلال فترة النهار عدة مرات عن طريق بخاخ الماء و لكن هذه الطريقة وقتية جدا و سرعان ما تجف الماء و تترك الأوراق جافة و يمكن أو تترك بقع و تشوه الأوراق. لذلك أنصح بوضع إناء النبات فوق سطح مملوء بالماء و الحصى لكى يوفر رطوبة مناسبة للجاردينبا من خلال تبخر الماء. ولكن يجب ألا يغطس الإناء نفسه فى الماء ويجب ألا يمس الماء قعر الإناء و ذلك لضمان صرف الماء الزائد من الرى و ضمان الحفاظ على تربة مبللة بإعتدال.

التسميد و الرى:
للحصول على نبات جاردينيا صحى و مزهر يجب أن يحصل النبات على قدر كاف من السماد و الماء و لكن باعتدال. الهدف هو توفير حصة متزنة من الماء و الهواء و السماد فى لتربة. البلل الدائم للتربة يجعل الجذور ذابلة و ضعيفة لاحتياجها إلى تربة جيدة التهوية (يتخللها قدر كاف من الهواء). المبالغة فى الأسمدة يجعل تركيز الأملاح زائد فى التربة و يدمر النبات. لذلك القاعدة العامة فى الرى هى عدم الرى إذا وجدت سطح التربة مبلل و أن تروى جيداً عندما يجف سطح التربة. و لكن إذا ترك النبات لتجف تربته تماما ستموت الجاردينيا لأنها لا تتحمل الجفاف. و ينصح باستخدام أسمدة تجعل التربة حامضية قليلاً.
درجة حرارة الجو:
الجاردينيا تفضل درجات الحرارة الباردة و المعتدلة. درجة حرارة حوالى 17 مئوية مساءً و 24 ظهراً هى الدرجة المثالية للجاردينيا. طبعاً هذه الحرارة صعب الحصول عليها فى فصل الصيف فى البلاد العربية. و لكن يسهل توفيرها فى فصل الشتاء. و لكن تستطيع الجاردينيا أن تتحمل درجات حرارة خارج النطاق الأمثل و لكن لن تزهر بالشكل المطلوب.

التزهير:
تزهر الجاردينيا طوال السنة و يقل فى الشتاء. و لكن يفضل أن يتم تقليمها فى الصيف و التقليل من إزهارها و ذلك لكى تزهر بكثرة فى الشتاء حيث الجو المعتدل و الأمثل لها.
برعم الجاردينيا لونه أخضر لوزى الشكل له ملمس شمعى. عند تفتح الزهرة تكون ناصعة البياض و تأخذ بالإصفرار الخفيف كل يوم ليصبح لونها كريمى فاتح ثم تذبل و تقع و لكن تنتج نبات الجاردينيا اكثير من البراعم لذلك قلما رأيت نبات الجاردينيا خالى من الزهور فى موسم التزهير.
البراعم حساسة جداً و أى تغيير فى بيئة النبات يتنتج عنه ذبول فى أعناق البراعم و وقوعها و هى خضراء.
نصائح:
تحتاج الى إضاءة جيدة بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة.
تحتاج أثناء تشكل البراعم الزهرية الى درجة ثابتة 17 ْم ( لاتقل عن 15ْم ولا تزيد عن 19ْم ) في هذه الفترة أما في غير هذه الفترة فيمكنها تحمل انخفاض درجة الحرارة حتى 10 ْ م أو ارتفاعها الى 27 ْم حداً اقصى ، أما وجود الرطوبة الجوية العالية درجة الحرارة العالية فيؤدي الى احتراق الاوراق وبالتالي موت النبات.
تسقى بماء غير كلسى (خالي من أملاح الكالسيوم ) ويسقى في الصيف 2ـ3 مرات أسبوعياً ، ورية واحدة فى الشتاء أسبوعياً.
تسمد بسماد سائل مرة كل 15 يوماً من شهر مارس حتى سبتمبر ويفضل سماد حامضي يحتوى على الحديد.
ترش النباتات بالماء على مدار السنة وتستعمل تربة غير كلسية ويتم التدوير في الربيع من كل عام.
منقول

=‏'


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

حوض سمك بنباتات طبيعية (رسائل السمك الان للاسف لا تحتوى نباتات طبيعية لاحواض السمك بعض تلك النباتات يفوق روعة السمك ونموها مفرح ومبهج )
دة حوض السمك بتاعى بالمنزل 
ربيت كل اصناف سمك الزينة
الاذكى بالسمك 
-السمكة الذهبية انواعها كتير تبدا من الرخيص حوالى 10 - 20 للسمكة الواحدة من الفانتال
للاغلى ذات القبعة الحمراء اغلى حوالى 50 جنية للسمكة الواحدة 
بس نصيحة لا تربوا الا سمكتين من السمكة الذهبية
-كمان قمة الروعة والحساسية السمكة
دة موضوع متخصص عن الاسماك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119483
دى صور السمكة الذهبية 
بحوض مثالى الحجم
70 سم x 
35سم 
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​





الاشيك ولا يحتاج لرعاية بس غالى 
النخيل يتقاس بالسنتيمتر 
يسقى مرة واحدة كل اسبوع
واروعة 
شاميدوريا اليجانس 
Chamaedorea Elegan
(من أحسن أنواع نخيل الزينة )
الجو: دافئ فى الصيف وبارد فى الشتاء ودرجة الحرارة المناسبة عموما بين 12-20 م 
الرطوبة : معتدلة 
المكان : يتعرض لضوء متوسط وليس ضوء الشمس المباشر 
الهواء: نقى 
التكاثر: جيد بالبذور 
التسميد: مرة كل أسبوع بإنتظام بالسماد المركب خلال فترة النمو 
الري : الري الغزير صيفاً مع تنظيف الوراق من فترة لأخرى وكميات أقل فى الشتاء بالرش مع مراعاة عدم تعطيش النبات
ملاحظات : تظهر فى الجو الحار أو الجاف بقع بنية على الأوراق
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

دراسينا كوردالين Cordyline Terminals أوراقه عريضة خضراء أو حمراء اللون 
الجو: دافئ خلال فترة النمو أما خلال فترة السكون فيكون معتدلاً 
الرطوبة : معتدلة 
المكان : إضاءة متوسطة 
الهواء: نقى 
التكاثر: بسهولة بالعقل الساقية 
التسميد: مرة كل أسبوع بالسماد المركب NPK بصورة منتظمة و خصوصاً خلال فترة النمو 
الري : يكون الري بغزارة خلال فترة النمو وبإعتدال خلال فترة السكون (الشتاء )
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​
فيكس 
Ficuss pp
الجو : معتدل فى الغالب كما أن بعض الأنواع يتحمل الجو البارد 
الرطوبة : معتدلة 
المكان : يحتاج أصناف منه للضوء الساطع أو الظل أو الظل الخفيف 
الهواء : نقى 
التكاثر : يتكاثر بالعقل الطرفية أو الساقية 
التسميد :التسميد المنتظم مرة كل أسبوع خاصة خلال موسم النمو 
الري: المنتظم خلال موسم النمو (الصيف ) وتقليل الري فى الشتاء (فترة السكون )

ملاحظات : توجد منه أصناف متعددة مختلفة من ناحية الحجم و الشكل وطبيعة النمو فمثلا منها نباتات قائمة النمو ذات أوراق كبيرة الحجم مثل فيكس ديكورا(إلستيكا) كما منه ما يعطى أفرع متهدلة كالفيكس بنجامينا ومنه الذي يعطى نمواً متسلقا كالفيكس بيوميلا كما يجب عدم تعطيش النبات فى الصيف وريه بغزارة فى الشتاء كما يجب تنظيف الأوراق العريضة بإستمرار .










=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​
شيفلاريا اكتينوفيلا 
Schefflera Actionophylla

الجو : يفضل الجو البارد إلى المعتدل 
الرطوبة : خلال فترة النمو يجب أن يظل النبات رطباً (الصيف ) وذلك بتنديته بالرش الرذاذى بالماء 
المكان : يوضع فى فترة السكون (الشتاء) فى ضوء ضعيف أما فى فترة النمو ينمو فى الضوء الساطع وفى الظل 
الهواء : نقى 
التكاثر : يتكاثر بسهولة بالعقل 
التسميد : التسميد المنتظم مرة كل أسبوع خلال موسم النمو 
الري: الري الغزير صيفاً و المعتدل شتاءاً 
ملاحظات : يستعمل بكثرة داخل المنازل كما يفضل تطويش القمم النامية لأفرع النبات كما يوجد منه نوع يعرف








=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​


الديفنباخيا DIEFFENBACHIA
يتميز هذا النبات بشكل أوراقه ولونها الجذاب , ويصل ارتفاع النبات إلى مترين عند توفر الظروف المناخية الملائمة. ويلائم هذا لنبات القاعات والصالونات والمكاتب الواسعة .

ويوجد عدة انواع مثل tropic snow , combacta , subliem , green magic , white flame 


الحرارة : يناسب هذ النبات الطقس الدافئ , وهو حساس لانخفاض درجات الحرارة .

الإضاءة : يلائم النبات الإضاءة الساطة دون التعرض المباشر لأشعة الشمس وتتحمل قلة الإضاءة .


الري : تروى النبات باعتدال مع زيادة عدد مرات الري صيفا وتقليل مرات الري شتاء وينصح بعدم ري النبات قبل جفاف 3 - 5 سم من عمق التربة .

الرطوبة : تفضل الرطوبة العالية ورش الأوراق بالماء يوميا .

لا يصلح نبات  للمنازل التى يوجد فيها أطفال صغار أو حيوانات أليفة
يرفع على حامل بعيد عن اللمس 

السبب فى ذلك إلى أن عصارة أوراق هذا النبات سامة للغاية وتلحق ضرراً بالجلد والأغشية المخاطية.

وبخلاف ذلك يُعد نبات الديفنباخيا الاستوائى مناسباً للمبتدئين الذين لديهم خبرة قليلة فى تربية النباتات؛ لأنه يتطلب القليل من الرعاية ويرضى بالقليل من الضوء كما يمكن أن يترعرع طوال العام فى ظل درجة حرارة غرفة تبلغ 20 درجة مئوية، وينبغى سقى نبات الديفنباخيا بصفة منتظمة، ولا بأس فى ذلك، لأنه لا يختزن الماء بداخله.





=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​
كروتون:
أوراق النبتة سامة فأبعديها عن الأطفال وإذا قمت بتغيير الأصيص فاغسلي يديك بالماء والصابون بعدها. 
تعيش على بعد متر أو اقل من نافذة مشمسة. 
تروى مرة أسبوعيا. 
تعيش في درجة حرارة من 15 إلى 20 أو أكثر قليلا. 
تجود في الرطوبة الزائدة ورشيها بانتظام لإبعاد العث العنكبوتية الحمراء عنها.
دى كنت مربياها بالمطبخ
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

اجلونيما..aglaonema

من النباتات التي احبها جدا.

الضوء : يحتاج إلى كثير من الضوء مع عدم تعرضه لأشعة الشمس الحارة خاصة في فصل الصيف ويمكن وضع النبات في الأماكن خفيفة الظل.

الرطوبة : حافظ على رطوبة التربة إلى حد ما مع رش النبات الماء لتوفير الرطوبة الجوية حول النبات.
التسميد:يضاف سماد مركب ورقى بمعدل 1جم او1سم لكل لتر ماء وترش يه الاوراق كل اسبوع مرة واحدة
او يضاف سماد مركب للتغذية فى التربة بمعدل 1جم لكل لنرماء ويضاف كل اسبوع او حسب احتياج التربة وحسب المناخ صيفا او شتاءا
 التكاثر : بالعقلة الطرفية في الربيع وأوائل الصيف .








=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​
طقم ملايات انيق
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​

الان نافورة الشيكولا 
عزيزتي ادهشي عائلتك و ضيوفك مع نافورة الشوكولا 
فهي متعة عائلية لاي مناسبة او حفلة.
فهي تقوم بعمل شلالات متدفقة من الشوكولا الداكنة 
او البيضاء على حسب الرغبة لشكل رائع يبهر ضيوفك..
كما انه يغطّي وجباتك الخفيفة المفضلة بشوكولاتة مشهّية
مثل حبات الفراولة وقطع المرشميلوا و الكعكات الصغيرة 
المحلاّة والكوكيز و البسكويتات وشرائح التفاح...

عند تشغيل الآله فإنا الشوكولا ترتفع الى فوق من الداخل 
وتتدفق على كل طبقة مكونة شلالات لذيذه من الشوكولا

وهي متوافرة بعده احجام او طبقات كما انها مصنوعة 
من استنلس استيل لا يصدأ..


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

جهاز طهي الارز 

بإمكانك عزيزتي تحضير أرز شهي 
مع هذا الجهاز دون عناء.
ما عليكِ إلا وضع الأرز والماء البارد والملح والزيت
وضبط الجهاز لتحصلي في النهايه على أرز لذيذ وساخن
في مده بسيطه..
من مزايا طهي الارز في الجهاز انه اتوماتيكاً يتحكم 
في درجه الحراره و الوقت المناسب لطهيه كما انه 
يحافظ عليه دافئ بعد نضوجه.
يتوفر الجهاز بعدة اشكال...






=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​

جهاز لطهي الهوت دوج 
يقوم بطهي الهوت دوج وتسخين "تدفئة" قطع الخبز..










=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​

غسالة اطباق
حقيقى روعة بس الحجم الوسط
الصغيرة لا تنظف صح
والكبيرة بتكون كبيرة على اسرة من 5 افراد
انا عتدى الحجم الوسط زانوسى من سنة 2000بس للاسف لا يوجد لها قطع غيار
خللوا بالكم من النقطة دى

=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​


اله صنع الايس كريم







=




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​صانع القهوه coffee maker




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

فتاحه العلب can opener 


=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​


water kettle
كاتل للشاى والقهوة وكل المشروبات الساخنه (غلاية ماء )
انا بحب الزجاج 
مع ان عندى كاتل يابانى روعة بحنفية صغيرة بينزل منها الماء بالضغط
بس مياة مصر بترسب على جوانبة 




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

​



تابلت او موبيل 
هاواوى 
روعة بطاريتة اقوى من سامسونج وتاب 10
وبنصف سعرهم 




اللى عندى تابلت 

 7 بوصة Huawei MediaPad 7 Youth 




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2015)

اخدم ببلاش يعنى
كل ام تيجى لها هدية من اقتراحات بروفيلى
تدعى ليا ولاولادى 
ودى اعظم هدية ليا بعيد كل ام جدعة وحمالة اسية مصرية اصيلة
Mother’s Day SMS Messages
– لا يوجد لغة في هذا العالم يمكن أن تعبر عن حبك يا أمي فأنتي مثل النجوم التي تنير لي الطريق دوم
– هل تعلمين من هو أجمل شخص في هذا العالم ؟ أنتي يا أمي. فأنتي معي في كل الأوقات في أوقات نجاحي وأوقات حزني
– حبك يا أمي هو الوقود الذي يدفعني لأفعل المستحيل في حياتي
– أمي أنتي البنك الذي نودع بداخله مخاوفن وأحزانن
– لا أحد في هذه الحياة له تأثير علي شخصيتي سواكي يا أمي
– قوة الأمومة هي أقوي قوانين الطبيعية
– لقد منحنا الله نعم كثيرة في هذه الحياة ولكن هناك شخص واحد فقط يجلب لنا الخير هو أنتي يا أمي، نعم أنتي من تحملي لنا الحب والمودة والفرح والإهتمام
– أنا فخورة بأنك أمي لأنكي تساعديني علي النجاح ولا أحد يمكن أن يحل مكانك في هذه الحياة، أحبك كثير
– أنتي الشخص الوحيد القادر علي أن يقوم بجميع الأدوار بشكل مثالي فأنتي الأم والأبنة والجدة والزوجة، أحبك كثيراً يا أمي
– أمي لا أتصور حياتي بدون، فالعمر لا يحلو إلا بكي أدعي دوماً أن يحفظكي الله، كل عام وأنتي بخير
– أمي لو كان عمري بيدي لزدته لكي
– باقة ورد من حديقة قلبي، أنثرها بين كفيك وأقول لك، بحبك يا أمي
– أحلي الأعياد عيدك وأروع القلوب قلبك، ولا توجد هدية بقيمتك
– أمي أنتي خيط الأمل الذي ينير لي المستقبل دومتي لي دوم
– أمي أنتي نهر العطاء المتجدد الذي لايجف، وستظلين لي رمز الطهارة والنقاء ومنارة الحب والحنان
– هل تعلمين بأنكي كل شئ بالنسبة لي الأم والأخ والاخت والأب، أحبك كثير
– أمي، أنا محظوظ لأن أفضل صفاتي ورثتها عنكي أنتي يا أميرتي
– عيد أم سعيد، أنتي إمرأة مميزة جداً في حياتي، أحبك دائم
– لا يكفي عيد الأم بأن أعبر لكي بالشكر عن كل ما قدمتيه لي في حياتي وكل شئ تفعليه من أجل بقائن
– أنا لاشئ بدونك فأنتي من علمتني القراءة والكتابة والمشي والقفز واللعب،،، العديد والعديد من الأمور شكراً علي كل شئ، أتمني لكي عيد أم سعيد
– في هذا اليوم يمكن أن اقدم لكي الهداي والزهور ولكن لا يوجد شئ في هذا الكون يمكن أن يظهر مدي حبي لكي، عيد أم سعيد
– عندما أبكي أعرف دائماً أنكي من سترسم البسمة علي وجهي، أحبك جد
– لا يوجد ما يكفي من العناق والقبلات لكي تظهر لكي كم أنا أحبك
– أمي أنتي ملكة هذا المنزل، شكراً علي كل شئ قدمتيه لي منذ ولدت، عيد أم سعيد
– إلي المراة الرائعة التي دائماً ما تساعدني علي تحقيق أحلامي، عيد أم سعيد
– أنا فخورة جداً بأنكي أمي وأتمني بأن أصبح مثلك في يوم من الأيام، عيد أم سعيد
– اللهم أرزقني رضاكي
– اللهم أجعل أمي سيدة من نساء الجنة
=


----------

